# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  sos κεφαλη cd

## brs_19

παιδια σωστε με! η κεφαλη του cd μου κανει θορυβο οταν κινειται! η κεφαλη ειναι ολοκαινουργια! τι φταιει??? :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## brs_19

γιατι δν μου απανταει κανεις??

----------


## brs_19

ενταξει ξερω σας εχω ζαλισει με το cd! αλλα κανενας δε μου απαντα εδω κ ωρα. τι εγινε?? αν σας τη σπαω να φυγω απο το φορουμ!

----------


## aloyphs

Φίλε μου όλες οι κεφάλες cd κάνουν θόρυβο όταν κινούνται μέχρι να φτάσουν στο track που θέλουν
 Δες εδώ τις γλίστρες και το servo οδήγησης φαντάσου από το τελευταίο track
  Να πάει στο πρώτο

----------


## brs_19

> Φίλε μου όλες οι κεφάλες cd κάνουν θόρυβο όταν κινούνται μέχρι να φτάσουν στο track που θέλουν
> Δες εδώ τις γλίστρες και το servo οδήγησης φαντάσου από το τελευταίο track
> Να πάει στο πρώτο


δν κανει το γνωστο ηχο! κανει σαν να κραταει τν κεφαλη κατι κοιταξα να δω τι γινεται η καλωδιοταινια ειναι σωστα συνδεδεμενη. επισημαινω η κεφαλη ειναι καινουργια. τι επαθε στα καλα του καθουμενου?

----------


## stom

> ενταξει ξερω σας εχω ζαλισει με το cd! αλλα κανενας δε μου απαντα εδω κ ωρα. τι εγινε?? αν σας τη σπαω να φυγω απο το φορουμ!


Μυγα σε τσιμπησε?

Πια κεφαλη, πιο cd για τι πραγμα μιλαμε?
PC? φορητο player? Λαμπατο cd player μουσικης ? (λεμε τωρα...)  :Crying: 

Και επισης δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις quote οτι σου λεν οι προηγουμενοι, ειδικοτερα οταν εχει και φωτογραφιες μεσα, ειναι κουραστικο.

----------


## brs_19

σορυ! για ντισκμαν μιλαμε. α ρε σακη γρουσουζη! ολοκαινουργια κεφαλη εχει κ στα καλα του καθουμενου κανει σαν κατι να τν κραταει τν ωρα που κινειτε. τι σκ@τ@ επαθε (τρωω κιολας!)?? αμ το αλλο! που αρχιζει να αλλαζει τραγουδια μονο του  :Blink:  κ οταν το "κλεινω" φτυνω αιμα για να "ξαναανοιξει"  :Blink: ! τι γινεται ρε παιδια? ηρθαν οι Αλλοι κ εγατασταθηκαν στο ντισκμαν μου?? :Blink:

----------


## aloyphs

Εκτός από το να δεις αν καλωδιοταινια της κεφαλής είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένη
  Κούνησες όλο τον μηχανισμό από την αρχή έως το τέλος της διαδρομής του  για να δεις αν υπάρχει κάποιο ζόρι στην κίνηση του
  Έκτος από την καλωδιοταινια της κεφαλής υπάρχει και άλλη μια για το 
seek motor αυτό που βλέπεις με την μεγάλη βίδα

----------


## brs_19

> Εκτός από το να δεις αν καλωδιοταινια της κεφαλής είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένη
> Κούνησες όλο τον μηχανισμό από την αρχή έως το τέλος της διαδρομής του για να δεις αν υπάρχει κάποιο ζόρι στην κίνηση του
> Έκτος από την καλωδιοταινια της κεφαλής υπάρχει και άλλη μια για το 
> seek motor αυτό που βλέπεις με την μεγάλη βίδα


τα χω κοιταξει ολα! ολα φαινονται οκ! τι διαολο συμβαινει? τη μια αλλαζει τραγουδια απο μονο  :Blink:  του κ την αλλη η κεφαλη κανει σαν να υπαρχει καποιο εμποδιο στν κινηση της ενω δν υπαρχει κατι  :Blink: ! του κεφαλιου του!

----------


## tzitzikas

topics που άνοιξες:
"sos κεφαλη cd"
"βοηθεια για επισκευη ντισκμαν"
"φορητος δν αναγνωριζει dvd!!!"
"Επισκευη φορητου ηχοσυστηματος "  :Hammer:  :Boo hoo!:  :Επιθετικός: 

επειδη βλέπω οτι cd-dvd εχεις χαλανε, σου προτεινω να τα πεταξεις όλα και να έχεις μόνο mp3, για να ησυχάσεις και εσύ και εμείς  :Lol: 

α, και για ένα τοπικ ακομα που έχεις ανοίξει με τίτλο το "φορουμ που παντα ηθελα" , μήπως να ξανααναθεωρήσεις λίγο την αποψή σου αυτή :Tongue2:

----------


## aloyphs

πάνω στην κεφαλη υπάρχει ένα μικρό trimer προσοχή μην το πειράξεις
  καθόλου αν μπορείς μέτρησε την ωμική αντίσταση (στα άκρα του trimer) και πες μου πόσο λέει
  επίσης πες την μάρκα και  το μοντέλο του μηχανήματος

----------


## aloyphs

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *tzitzikas*
>                          topics που άνοιξες:
> "sos κεφαλη cd"
> "βοηθεια για επισκευη ντισκμαν"
> "φορητος δν αναγνωριζει dvd!!!"
> "Επισκευη φορητου ηχοσυστηματος " 
> 
> επειδη βλέπω οτι cd-dvd εχεις χαλανε, σου προτεινω να τα πεταξεις όλα και να έχεις μόνο mp3, για να ησυχάσεις και εσύ και εμείς 
> 
> α, και για ένα τοπικ ακομα που έχεις ανοίξει με τίτλο το "φορουμ που παντα ηθελα" , μήπως να ξανααναθεωρήσεις λίγο την αποψή σου αυτή


 Χωρίς σχόλιο

----------


## tzitzikas

> Χωρίς σχόλιο


 :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Hammer:  :Dancing:

----------


## aloyphs

*Tzitzika τι ζόρι τραβάς εσύ με το topic που άνοιξε ο brs_19 δεν μπορώ να* 
*Καταλάβω αν θες απαντάς αν δεν θες όχι*

----------


## brs_19

> πάνω στην κεφαλη υπάρχει ένα μικρό trimer προσοχή μην το πειράξεις
> καθόλου αν μπορείς μέτρησε την ωμική αντίσταση (στα άκρα του trimer) και πες μου πόσο λέει
> επίσης πες την μάρκα και το μοντέλο του μηχανήματος


δεν δεν εχω μετρητες και τα τοιαυτα μονο κατι ψιλα κατσαβιδια εχω! το ντισκμαν ειναι panasonic slsx450. τι εγινε ρε παιδια μεχρι προχθες ο μηχανισμος δουλευε κανονικα (αυτο που αλλαζει μονο του τα τραγουδια το εκανε κ πριν του τν αλλαξω) τι εγινε??

----------


## brs_19

> 


Κυριε τι αμαρτιες κ κλειδωματα απο σπαμ πληρωνω! ημαρτον! τα νευρα μου!  :Crying:

----------


## brs_19

can anybody help? where are you guys?  :Unsure:  :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον εγω δεν ξερω να σου πω.. αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι καπως βιαστηκος... απο τις 20:10 μεχρι τις 20:43 εγραψες 3μνμ... εχε λιγο υπομονη... σε φορουμ δεν περιμενουν ολοι σαν σε τεχνικη υποστηριξει.. ασε να περασουν λιγες ωρες...

----------


## brs_19

> λοιπον εγω δεν ξερω να σου πω.. αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι καπως βιαστηκος... απο τις 20:10 μεχρι τις 20:43 εγραψες 3μνμ... εχε λιγο υπομονη... σε φορουμ δεν περιμενουν ολοι σαν σε τεχνικη υποστηριξει.. ασε να περασουν λιγες ωρες...


καλα σκαω κ περιμενω!

----------


## tzitzikas

> *Tzitzika τι ζόρι τραβάς εσύ με το topic που άνοιξε ο brs_19 δεν μπορώ να* 
> *Καταλάβω αν θες απαντάς αν δεν θες όχι*


καταρχήν εσύ τι πετάγεσαι να σχολιάσεις αυτό που γράφω. αν θέλει καποιος να το κάνει ας το κάνει ο άμεσα εμπλεκόμενος.  :Lol: 
ε, ναι δε λέμε να μη ρωτήσει, αλλα τι μία ρωτάει, την άλλη ζητάει συγγνώμη , μετά ξαναρωτάει τα ίδια μετα ξαναζητάει συγνώμη.....
τέλος.. :Confused1: 
ας το αφήσουμε λοιπον το φορουμ να γεμίσει σπαμερς......μπρος στο δρομο που χάραξε ο σακις18

----------


## brs_19

> καταρχήν εσύ τι πετάγεσαι να σχολιάσεις αυτό που γράφω. αν θέλει καποιος να το κάνει ας το κάνει ο άμεσα εμπλεκόμενος. 
> ε, ναι δε λέμε να μη ρωτήσει, αλλα τι μία ρωτάει, την άλλη ζητάει συγγνώμη , μετά ξαναρωτάει τα ίδια μετα ξαναζητάει συγνώμη.....
> τέλος..
> ας το αφήσουμε λοιπον το φορουμ να γεμίσει σπαμερς......μπρος στο δρομο που χάραξε ο σακις18


τν κοροιδευεις αλλα κανεις τα ιδια!

----------


## tzitzikas

> τν κοροιδευεις αλλα κανεις τα ιδια!


όταν μίλησα για σπαμερς δεν ενοούσα εμένα  :Lol:

----------


## ggr

φιλε μου γιατι παιδευεσαι ασκοπα? πηγαινε το cd σε εναν τεχνικο που εχει τις απαιτουμενες γνωσεις να λυθει το προβλημα, απλο ειναι.

----------


## brs_19

> φιλε μου γιατι παιδευεσαι ασκοπα? πηγαινε το cd σε εναν τεχνικο που εχει τις απαιτουμενες γνωσεις να λυθει το προβλημα, απλο ειναι.


φιλ*η*! γιατι απλουστατα θελω να το επισκευασω εγω! μπορειτε να βοηθησετε καλως! δν μπορειτε μν ποσταρετε αηδιες! απλο δν ειναι?

----------


## ggr

Συμφωνοι... ομως για να μαθεις να κανεις επισκευες δεν φτανει μοναχα η καλη θεληση καποιων ατομων για να σε βοηθησουμε μεσα απο ενα φορουμ. Απαιτειται και καποια σχετικη πειρα και εξοικοιωση με το αντικειμενο που αποκταται με τα χρονια σταδιακα βημα βημα. Δεν γινεται απο το 0 να παμε κατευθειαν στο 5 η στο 10. Δεν μπορει πχ ενας φοιτητης ιατρικης να μπει σε ενα ιατρικο φορουμ και να ζηταει να του πουν πως θα κανει μια επεμβαση... πιστευω να καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να σου εξηγησω. Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## brs_19

> Συμφωνοι... ομως για να μαθεις να κανεις επισκευες δεν φτανει μοναχα η καλη θεληση καποιων ατομων για να σε βοηθησουμε μεσα απο ενα φορουμ. Απαιτειται και καποια σχετικη πειρα και εξοικοιωση με το αντικειμενο που αποκταται με τα χρονια σταδιακα βημα βημα. Δεν γινεται απο το 0 να παμε κατευθειαν στο 5 η στο 10. Δεν μπορει πχ ενας φοιτητης ιατρικης να μπει σε ενα ιατρικο φορουμ και να ζηταει να του πουν πως θα κανει μια επεμβαση... πιστευω να καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να σου εξηγησω. Φιλικα παντα.


τουλαχιστον τρια βασικα πραγματα τα ξερω αν βρω δυσκολια θα με συμβουλεψετε αναλογα, ετσι δν ειναι?

----------


## ggr

Αν εχεις καποια πιο συγκεκριμενη και οχι γενικη απορια σιγουρα θα σε βοηθησουν τα ατομα του φορουμ.

----------


## jimk

λαδωσε λιγο τον μηχανισμο που κινειται η κεφαλη μην βαλεις κανα τονο  normal πραγματα..

----------


## gsmaster

Ζανε spam είναι τα διαφημιστικά μηνυματα και κατ επέκταση τα μηνύματα που γράφονται χωρίς λόγο και δεν προσθέτουν κάτι ουσιαστικό στην συζήτηση. Στις 3 σελίδες αυτού του θέματος, (σε ένα θέμα μόλις, και δικό σου θέμα) τα περισσότερα άχρηστα μηνύματα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ. Σταμάτα επιτέλους με το παραμικρό να γράφεις μήνυμα/θεμα. Μπες σε κανα chat room στο IRC και γράψε όσο θες.

----------


## betacord85

δες την καλωδιοταινια μηπως σκαλωνει καπου,καλα εδω και δυο βδομαδες επαιζε τζαμι τι επαθε τωρα?betacord85

----------


## aloyphs

*Εσύ πετάχτηκες πρώτος εκεί που γράφαμε με αυτό εδώ*




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *tzitzikas*
>                          topics που άνοιξες:
> "sos κεφαλη cd"
> "βοηθεια για επισκευη ντισκμαν"
> "φορητος δν αναγνωριζει dvd!!!"
> "Επισκευη φορητου ηχοσυστηματος " 
> 
> επειδη βλέπω οτι cd-dvd εχεις χαλανε, σου προτεινω να τα πεταξεις όλα και να έχεις μόνο mp3, για να ησυχάσεις και εσύ και εμείς 
> 
> α, και για ένα τοπικ ακομα που έχεις ανοίξει με τίτλο το "φορουμ που παντα ηθελα" , μήπως να ξανααναθεωρήσεις λίγο την αποψή σου αυτή


*

δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν έχεις διαφορές με τον brs_19 δικό σου πρόβλημα θα μπορούσες
  να της λύσεις με ΠΜ
  δεν ήξερα πως πρέπει να σου ζητήσω την αδεία για να σχολιάσω τα παραπάνω
  να μην τα έγραφες*

----------


## brs_19

> Ζανε spam είναι τα διαφημιστικά μηνυματα και κατ επέκταση τα μηνύματα που γράφονται χωρίς λόγο και δεν προσθέτουν κάτι ουσιαστικό στην συζήτηση. Στις 3 σελίδες αυτού του θέματος, (σε ένα θέμα μόλις, και δικό σου θέμα) τα περισσότερα άχρηστα μηνύματα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ. Σταμάτα επιτέλους με το παραμικρό να γράφεις μήνυμα/θεμα. Μπες σε κανα chat room στο IRC και γράψε όσο θες.


καλα! σταματαω να γραφω μλκιες κ συγνωμες! με τν ολοκαινουργιο μηχανισμο τι κανω? η κεφαλη γιατι κανει θορυβο οταν κινειται??

----------


## brs_19

> δες την καλωδιοταινια μηπως σκαλωνει καπου,καλα εδω και δυο βδομαδες επαιζε τζαμι τι επαθε τωρα?betacord85


δν ξερω! ειναι δυνατον μεσα σε τοοοσο λιγο χρονικο διαστημα να παρουσιαζει προβληματα? :Cursing:  τι επαθε? κοιταξα κ για το αλλο (αυτο που αλλαζει τραγουδια μονο του) κ ολα δειχνουν οκ! τι γινεται ρε παιδια??

----------


## gRooV

πεταξέ το και πάρε άλλο ή πήγαινέ το σε εξουσιοδοτημένο σέρβις να το δουν...
κλειδώνεται

----------

